# MIDI arpeggiator / phrases sequencer



## Mithnaur (Jun 9, 2021)

Hello
Feel free to move my topic if this is not the best place.
Sorry if the topic has already been covered.
For instruments that do not have a built-in arpeggiator or phrase sequencer, what do you use? (for those who use one)
I usually don't use one or very little, except maybe a little bit with VI Pro.
But for some sequences (when they are repetitive), I let myself feel a little neurologically impaired when I record and start over 20 times.
I tried a little Arpache on Cubase, not bad for an integrated thing, but I have a kind of delay effect a little bit painful sometimes even a weird rendering.
And banks like Sonokinetic or Spitfire Symphonic Motions are very nice but quickly reach their limits as we are in the pre-recorded.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 10, 2021)

There are some good free sequencer/arpeggiator out there. 

Free

Stochas





Stochas


Please visit the main Stochas website.




surge-synth-team.org





BlueARP


BlueARP – arpeggiator / pattern sequencer – Developer's homepage. Get the latest version here.



Free (reduced functionality) and Paid

HY-SEQ32
HY-MPS2
HY-SeqCollection2
HY-RPE2


HY-Plugins



Hatefish RhyGenerator








HATEFISh RhyGenerator, euclidean rhythm generator plugin


RhyGenerator creates euclidean rhythm patterns in a matter of few seconds, up to 16 different sequencers are available that can work in 5 different modes



www.hornetplugins.com


----------



## Mithnaur (Jun 10, 2021)

Markrs said:


> There are some good free sequencer/arpeggiator out there.
> 
> Free
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, I'll have a look at it !!


----------



## md11 (Jun 10, 2021)

I like this one:
https://xferrecords.com/products/cthulhu


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 10, 2021)

Lots of stuff, 86 pages now in it and will time to go threw, but I dont think there is ANY stuff in this direction not mentioned in there:









KVR Forum: Your fave MIDI fx, arp, mapper, mangler, generator, chorder, controller, utility. VST or MFX - Page 86 - Effects Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Your fave MIDI fx, arp, mapper, mangler, generator, chorder, controller, utility. VST or MFX - Page 86 - Effects Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## Markrs (Jun 10, 2021)

I also use venomode phrasebox, which I find really cool, with lots potential and made alter a lot of parameters. Currently 50% off, which they do pretty regularly.









Venomode


Phrase Arpeggiator




venomode.com





Buy it for the same price from plugin boutique and you get that months freebie








Phrasebox


Phrasebox, Phrasebox plugin, buy Phrasebox, download Phrasebox trial, Venomode Phrasebox




www.pluginboutique.com





Whilst not a sequencer, scaler does a lot of phrases, performances, arpeggios, plus a massive amount extra. One of my best purchases as someone new to all this as I use it to learn from.









Scaler 2


Scaler 2, Scaler 2 plugin, buy Scaler 2, download Scaler 2 trial, Plugin Boutique Scaler 2




www.pluginboutique.com


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Jun 16, 2021)

this just dropped and looks kinda cool .
(kinda pricey for what it is ) but definitely cool lol .








Animation Station


Sample Logic is proud to debut their first plugin – ANIMATION STATION – the next step in assisted music creation. With its intelligent “Step Animator” engine, creating powerful MIDI arpeggiation patterns and step sequences has never been easier.




www.samplelogic.com


----------



## Megreen (Jun 17, 2021)

You don't want monophonic arpeggiator, but polyphonic, because what you want to do
is the thing I attached: you place chords and use different presets from arpeggiator and that
way to generate ideas quickly and do I what I did in 3 minutes with zero effort.
I used arpeggiator in FL Studio, which is polyphonic.

It's a night and day difference between polyphonic and monophonic arpeggiator,
because with polyphonic arpeggiator you can't create all those rhythmical sequences
which require polyphony, where strings for example hit a chord.


----------



## Mithnaur (Jun 17, 2021)

Megreen said:


> You don't want monophonic arpeggiator, but polyphonic, because what you want to do
> is the thing I attached: you place chords and use different presets from arpeggiator and that
> way to generate ideas quickly and do I what I did in 3 minutes with zero effort.
> I used arpeggiator in FL Studio, which is polyphonic.
> ...


Very nice little demo!
Indeed in all the arpeggiators advised, I have for the moment tested Cthulhu (decidedly I can never write it the first time) => Very good and I confirm that the polyphonic is appreciable.
I think it's cream that I tested and found very good too but that didn't seem to have this ability (but I've skimmed so maybe I just didn't find it)
BlueARP seemed quite complex to me. The others not yet tested.
Too bad the samplelogic one doesn't seem to offer a demo.


----------



## Megreen (Jun 17, 2021)

Mithnaur said:


> Very nice little demo!
> Indeed in all the arpeggiators advised, I have for the moment tested Cthulhu (decidedly I can never write it the first time) => Very good and I confirm that the polyphonic is appreciable.
> I think it's cream that I tested and found very good too but that didn't seem to have this ability (but I've skimmed so maybe I just didn't find it)
> BlueARP seemed quite complex to me. The others not yet tested.
> Too bad the samplelogic one doesn't seem to offer a demo.


Cream and BlueArp are monophonic. I never tested Xfer Cthulhu and I don't know how it works,
but the most important thing is that in polyphonic arpeggiator you need to have the option
to set velocities of individual notes, otherwise things will sound robotic and even stupid,
that thing can work in electronic music, but it won't work in acoustic music where different
velocities are needed because of humanization and realism.

Second thing is that it shouldn't be effect, but to actually change notes in piano roll
so that you can add/remove/correct notes, so that you can compose with it,
by using that as a starting point and changing notes here and there if needed.


----------



## Mithnaur (Jun 17, 2021)

Megreen said:


> Cream and BlueArp are monophonic. I never tested Xfer Cthulhu and I don't know how it works,
> but the most important thing is that in polyphonic arpeggiator you need to have the option
> to set velocities of individual notes, otherwise things will sound robotic and even stupid,
> that thing can work in electronic music, but it won't work in acoustic music where different
> ...


Thank you for these tips! In this case, which arpeggiators do you recommend that meet these conditions?


----------



## dflood (Jun 17, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I also use venomode phrasebox, which I find really cool, with lots potential and made alter a lot of parameters. Currently 50% off, which they do pretty regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 Scaler 2


----------

